# 337.25 Nvidia driver for Xorg not on ports?



## ChatNoir (Jun 24, 2014)

Hello,
I am trying to install Xorg on FreeBSD 10.0 and I encountered errors during the installation. Of course, these errors, or installation faults were not unexpected.
I explain, I use a new GPU from Nvidia, the GeForce GTX 750 Ti, an MSI card. The updated driver for new Nvidia GPUs has been published recently, the Xorg’s Nvidia driver does not seem to be updated. Indeed, in the file `/var/log/Xorg.0.log`, an error indicates that the GTX 750 Ti GPU card is not supported.
I searched on ports by `# pkg search nvidia-driver,` I found only drivers 331.67 and 304.88, which are not suitable for my GPU. On the Nvidia web site, we can find the 337.25 driver that supports the new GPUs, and especially GeForce GTX 750 Ti, it is available since 05/30/2014.  How to do that new driver would be available in FreeBSD's ports for updates?


----------



## talsamon (Jun 24, 2014)

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/76281/en-us

Sorry, seems I don't read correctly, you found it yourself.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 24, 2014)

ChatNoir said:
			
		

> How to do that new driver would be available in FreeBSD's ports for updates?


Supply patches, it's a community effort after all. 

That said, the nvidia-driver port is usually easily updated by yourself. Just edit the port's Makefile change the version number and run `make makesum`. After that you should be able to build the new version.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 25, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That said, the nvidia-driver port is usually easily updated by yourself. Just edit the port's Makefile change the version number and run make makesum. After that you should be able to build the new version.


Thanks for your answer and for FreeBSD commands. I will work on your proposal and I will read the manual in order to learn how to do that, even though I have worked on Dec Alpha and HP-UX 10. As you can see it was a long long long time ago, and my Unixes knowledge is better from day to day. I'm thinking that my skills are not good enough to do that right now.  But I promise I will try.

Probably, I believe in Santa Claus...I was hoping that a nice and experienced FreeBSD's user would be happy to see a new Nvidia driver for new GPUs (thanks to Nvidia for its support) and he will perform (for me and the community) this easy task. Day 26 of trying to install FreeBSD, Xorg etc. I have downloaded the 337.25 Nvidia driver file with Windows 7 and copied the file into my FreeBSD HDD. I have followed Nvidia's instruction, `tar xzf NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-337.25.tar.gz && cd NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-337.25 & make install` and I had the following result for the `make install`:


```
===> src (install)
make[1]: "/usr/share/mk/bsd.kmod.mk" line 12: Unable to locate the kernel source tree. 
Set SYSDIR to override.
*** Error code 1
Stop
Make: stopped in /usr/home/serge/nvidia/NVIDIA-FreeBSD-x86_64-337.25
```

I am thinking now that this issue is not relevant of this topic. I will try to find the right topic in order to find some help. Have a nice day!


----------

